# Need a few this weekend Tuna, Marlin, Wahoo, Deep Drop...etc.



## rustybucket

Hey guys, eyeballing this weekend and the nice weather and wave window we seem to have coming. They are calling for 1' seas saturday.

All my normal guys are busy so I'm flying solo, would love to pickup a few to share some expense and make the fishing a little easier.

Boat: 1986 Hatteras 52c with 3 staterooms, 4 bunks and 1 double in the master. Boat is a tank and fishes VERY comfortably, fridge, freezer, grill, AC...etc.

I'm VERY flexible on schedule... but...

We will leave the dock Friday around midnight, head offshore to petronius. Spend friday night at petronius (or other nearby rig) fishing for tuna and/or bait for the morning live bait marlin troll. Saturday, depending on the fishing we could head east (seems to be better water there right now) or stay with the rigs, or head west.

Will spend overnight sat night offshore and head back in sunday sometime.

I'm setup to tuna fish (chunk, live bait...etc), Marlin (live bait preferred but also have artificial and dead bait spreads), swordfish and we are setup to deep drop as well as kite fish. Basically we do whatever is necessary to catch fish. I prefer targeting larger fish, but we have to catch bait (blackfin tuna) so you should get plenty of reel time.

I'm flexible on times and how long we stay out, just wanna get out REALLY badly on this weather window. Don't get too many weekends like this in the fall.

I'm not a charter boat, and I am not a licensed capt. Cost share all the way, so fuel, ice, bait, food...etc divided equally among everyone (myself included). If we can stay in close (petronius and/or 600fathom curve) the trip will be $300-$400/ea. If we venture further the cost will increase accordingly to how much fuel we burn $400-$600/ea. Looking at the water I'd guess this will end up being $300-$350/ea as long as we can stay in close. I do ask for $300 when you step on the boat. If something happens and we don't make it out I'll refund everything.

Prefer that anybody going on this trip is at least somewhat of a capable offshore fisherman. You don't have to have experience tuna/marlin...etc but would be nice if you have at least some experience fishing in saltwater.

We have fished as many as 10 very comfortably this summer but 6-8 is a great time. I'm doing the trip even if we only have 2 or 3 though.

If you're interested shoot me a pm or post here. First come first serve.


----------



## SeahuntHaines

I might be able to make it happen if you get enough interests to go. I live in Atlanta but trailer my 25' center to Destin multiple times a year.


----------



## O-SEA-D

Very generous offer. Wish I didn’t have to work or I’d be ready to do whatever was needed with cash in hand.


----------



## duckhunter10

if it wasn't opening weekend for deer I'd go in a flash. Still gonna have to think about it. I keep a grady marlin down there but haven't been offshore in a while.


----------



## cody&ryand

Just got a invite on a duck hunting trip in lousiana or i would be all over this good luck


----------



## kanaka

Does strong N winds have an effect out there?


----------



## rustybucket

kanaka said:


> Does strong N winds have an effect out there?


Eh, from my experience only in the fishability of it really. Forecast is only calling for 5-10knt winds fri, sat and sun. So we shouldn't see any strong winds at all.

Looks like we currently have 2 + me committed. Slight schedule change (will update original post to reflect). We will be leaving the dock around midnight Friday night, back sunday sometime. I'll be prepping the boat all day thurs & friday so if you can get down earlier, great, we will have to make ice and grocery runs.

Couple people have asked questions via pm. Boat is outfitted with new garmin electronics, 25kw 6' radar, sonar...etc. We also have sirius xm weather/radio for those wanting to listen to football games we can usually find it, at minimum gameday type updates. We have epirb and plb and all safety gear.


Here are a few pics from this year's trips. Not promising we will catch fish like this, but is what we are going for.


----------



## rustybucket

here is the current wave forecast for the area we will be fishing.


----------



## ronnied78

Do you have a guess on what time you might be shooting for for return on Sunday?


----------



## rustybucket

ronnied78 said:


> Do you have a guess on what time you might be shooting for for return on Sunday?



We have a couple of guys with 4-6hr drives, so probably lunch or so?


----------



## FelixH

Sent you a PM. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## Team Kaos

PM sent as well. Thank you!


----------



## rustybucket

update: 6 Confirmed about 7 or 8 trying to get kitchen passes or off work. Only 2 open spots available. Will probably be full in an hour or so I'd imagine. Will also take 2 alternates in case somebody flakes.


----------



## rustybucket

Update: And we are Full @ 8 people. If anybody drops I'll post back to this thread. If you want to be an alternate (if anybody drops) just pm me or post here on the thread.


----------



## rustybucket

Update: Just had one drop due to doc not releasing him to fish (recent shoulder surgery), 1 open spot, first come first serve. His pain, Your gain!


----------



## Ocean Master

This is a very generous offer. Just dont make it a habit. 

My friend Pat did this years ago but kept doing it for a few months. He came to the marina to find all his thru hulls cut off and the back of the boat was under water. 

Keith


----------



## rustybucket

Ocean Master said:


> This is a very generous offer. Just dont make it a habit.
> 
> My friend Pat did this years ago but kept doing it for a few months. He came to the marina to find all his thru hulls cut off and the back of the boat was under water.
> 
> Keith



Wow, that's pretty extreme. Why? Who? The guys that he took out did it?


I don't plan on doing this often, if ever again, fished all summer with a full crew, only had once or twice when we had an open seat. This is an oddball trip where none of my regular guys could go.


But to play devils advocate, isn't that the whole purpose of this section of the forum?


----------



## rustybucket

Full now with 8. Will post again if we have anybody back out.


----------



## Solace

Awesome offer and awesome pics. I retire in December and will have more time in Orange Beach. I am interested in a future trip. I would love for you to try my jigs. I can ship free samples, or arrange to meet. I will only ask for jig in mouth monster fish photos as proof. PM if interested.


----------

